# Shrimp tank setup, picture heavy



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

So this is long over due since most of the tanks have been changed/closed. Its been fun over the years and looks like the hobby is slowing but surely growing. Pictures were taken a while back and I'm just posting them up now as keepsakes since most should be closed by the summers end.

Thanks for looking

4 tank setup. Starting from the left to right. Cull tank, CRS/Fire Red, Snow Ball/Blue Ramhorns and a wild tiger/bee tank with some CBS. All ran with sponge filters and a whisper 60 pump. Had been using a whisper 40 as well but didn't need it in the end.









20g long CRS tank with hamburger filter









20g long Fire Red/apple snail with hamburger filter









Shots of the individual tanks


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking good  I wish I had more room to do more tanks... two just isn't enough...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking good, thanks for taking the time to share with us.

Two questions for you if you don't mind,
1. What power source (power head, air driven, ... etc) do you use for you hamburger filter.

2. Look at the first picture. I noticed that the left tank glass is full of alage but the other two have none. Is it just because you haven't cleaned the left tank? Or you use different light in that tank or whatever you did to get the algae? And if you find any difference in shrimplets surviving rate in that tank with algae?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice! 

I love your Fire Reds. 

And the snowball shrimp & silver rams horn snails look great together.

How many tanks do you still have up & running?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> 1. What power source (power head, air driven, ... etc) do you use for you hamburger filter.


Both had a Hagen Elite Underwater Mini Filters at 50gph I think. Doesn't sound like a lot of gph but the amount of media from the sponge compensates for the low flow. I've tried a maxijet 400 but flow was just too strong and the shrimps were getting pushed around. I had 20PSI sponge but I would advise 30PSI if guys want to shrimps as some shrimplets got into the back of the filter.



> 2. Look at the first picture. I noticed that the left tank glass is full of alage but the other two have none. Is it just because you haven't cleaned the left tank? Or you use different light in that tank or whatever you did to get the algae? And if you find any difference in shrimplets surviving rate in that tank with algae?


The first tank has a hood where the isn't any glass covering it so there is more light while the others do have a glass cover. The other tanks were both reset and only about 8 months old in the pictures so so algae yet.




 not my video but that's the hood.

I've moved the hood into different tanks the past and it always creates algae walls months faster than the others. I imagine an open top with a shop light or t5ho would work well but the water loss is just too high without a hood.

The tanks with algae walls also have much higher surviving rates. So much so that I've moved berried shrimp of all kinds into this tank to use as a nusreay.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks ScotMando for the compliments, loved watching the fire reds when they swarmed for food.



> How many tanks do you still have up & running?


I have only 3 left that are stocked, the others are in various states of closing down.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Arc, thanks for your answers. Why are you closing down the tanks?


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Arc, what would the water parameters be in that tank {algae} that you used as your nursery tank? and I caught that you said all kinds of shrimp, so that is crs, tiger, snow, etc... and they all did ok in the same water? That is awesome!! Thanks


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Arc, thanks for your answers. Why are you closing down the tanks?


Mostly a maintenance reason I'm downsizing to 1-2 tanks from the ones I have now. Water changes with 8+ tanks(had some 20s and still running a 29) is a pain even with a water pump and hose. Other issue is that most of the CRS/bee/tigers I have raised seem to prefer a neutral or lower hardness with lower tds which means RO water.

The algae tank is one of those softwater tanks.

ph:7-7.2
gh: 6-7
Kh: 2
TDS 168ish


----------

